# Remote Monitoring software

## shinobSS

Hiya

I was wondering if anyone knew of any windows based remote server monitoring software. I'd prefer a Gkrellm approach, where I can see proc, memory, fs, and net info, but I might be asking too much for a Windows app  :Wink: 

My server is headless, or else I'd run Gkrellm from there. Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## dioxmat

what about ssh + display exporting ? of course that requires you to have an x server on the machine where you want to see the app... :)

----------

## klieber

 *shinobSS wrote:*   

> I was wondering if anyone knew of any windows based remote server monitoring software. I'd prefer a Gkrellm approach, where I can see proc, memory, fs, and net info, but I might be asking too much for a Windows app 

 

What about something web-based, like mrtg or cacti?

Both are geared primarily towards net devices, but they can be configured to monitor CPU usage, etc.

--kurt

----------

## shinobSS

 *Quote:*   

> what about ssh + display exporting ? of course that requires you to have an x server on the machine where you want to see the app... 

 

Sweet! I'm headed to Google right now to figger out how to do this, but could you reccommend a tutorial on doing this? It sounds like exactly what I need =)

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xming

short howto

remote: remote system which you want to control

local: your workstation when you want thing to be displayed

on remote you need X libs and all libs needed, so if it's gnome app you need all gnome stuffs and if it's a kde app you need all the kde libs. And of course sshd

on local you need a X server and xfonts (or connect to a font server) and ssh client

In case on local net (no firewall)

ssh from local to remote, login, then type

```
EXPORT DISPLAY=<local ip address>:<display nr>

then start your app

```

display nr is the Nth display on local, the first X is :0 2nd :1, ...

in case of firewall in between you have to tunnel your X in ssh, just turn on X forwarding in both server and client,

xming

----------

## davoid

One word. bb4.com

it looks very nice IMHO

----------

## pilla

I think gkrellm has also a daemon mode. I don't know exactly how it works, but I think is something like a daemon running in a computer which sends information to connected clients....

----------

## arkane

well snmp is cross-platform, and I'm sure there are quite a few utilities out there for Windows that can monitor snmp transactions.

----------

## shinobSS

Alright =)

First, I wasnt able to get the remote X to work...it wanted a mouse to be there when I started the Xserver, and I dont have a mouse hooked up to it (no spare ones either =()

Going on the Gkrellm suggestion, I found a Gkrellm for Windows port  here. Also, in Gkrellm 2.0, (source) it has a dir for the server build..I built that, ran it as a daemon, then configured the Windows Gkrellm to monitor the nix box with gkrellm.exe -s (address). Works like a charm! Though I did notice that my memory is different in both Top and the Gkrellm..by alot. 

Thanks for all the help =)

----------

